# Ipod nano passé à la machine...



## marmotte14 (10 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai acheté un ipod nano 8GO, seconde génération, il y a environ deux semaines sur ebay (j'ai tout de même la facture donc la garantie).

Samedi matin, en me réveillant, j'ai la bête idée de laver mes fringues. Ayant les idées un peu confuses (soirée trop arrosée, enfin bien arrosée, ça ne l'est jamais trop ^^), je fous tout dans la machine à laver, et bien évidemment je laisse l'ipod dans la poche de mon jean (avec carte de crédit, bus, étudiant...et oui je fais pas les choses à moitié). 
Cinq minutes plus tard, je me rend compte que j'ai oublié de vider mes poches, je descend donc à toute vitesse pour couper la machine, sort le ipod (les cartes on verra plus tard). Je le sèche tout de suite avec une serviette, puis je le passe au sèche cheveux, et enfin je le laisse sécher sur une serviette posée à coté du radiateur. Le soir arrivé, j'essaye de l'allumer...rien. Je le met à recharger sur la station d'accueil...toujours rien.

Au bout de deux jours (c'est à dire aujourd'hui), je retente l'éxpérience, et là, l'écran ne s'allume pas, mais mon ibook reconnait le ipod, et je peux même le synchroniser. 
Cependant, l'écran reste déséspérement éteint, sauf quand je débranche l'ipod de la station d'acceuil : il s'allume un court instant, aucun inscription n'apparait, mais il s'allume.

Je voulais donc savoir si mon ipod était définitivement foutu. Est-il possible de le réparer?
Un recours à la garantie ou à une éventuelle assurance est-il possible? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## KaMouChe (11 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement, c'est pas de chances,

Je pense que le plus simple est de faire une Demande de réparation sur le site d'Apple,

Et le SAV d'Apple te donnera une réponse claire et précise, s'ils n'acceptent pas la réparation, tu pourras tenter par d'autres biais (Réparation d'iPod chez un revendeur Apple, ou bien les "clinique pour iPod"), mais là, malheureusement, la réparation risque de coûter chère, ... très chère.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2008)

La garantie ne marchera jamais. Par contre, il se peut que ce soit un simple problème de nappe reliant l'écran au circuit intégré. 

Tente d'ouvrir le baladeur et regarde si tu ne vois rien de suspect.

Tu n'aurais pas mis le sèche-cheveux trop fort au point de fondre certains composants?


----------



## _guigui (3 Avril 2008)

Et bien moi ausi j'ai fait passer mon ipod (nano) a la machine (toute la machine et oui) et il marche plutot bien mais j'ai plus du tout de rétroéclairage. C'est possible de le réparer?


----------



## Salemome13005 (6 Avril 2008)

Je pense que ton iPod est definitivement mort . 
Direction S.A.V , c'est la seule chose a faire  .


----------



## milou008 (24 Mai 2008)

voilà moi aussi j ai un gros probleme !
C etait un mercredi en rentrant de l equitation ma mere m avait poser mon pantalon dans ma chambre et en voulant le ranger j ai decouvert que j avait laisser mon IPOD rose nano dans la poche de mon pantalon et mon pantalon et passer a la machine !!! 


je  prend mon Ipod ,il etait completement étind je les essuyer et en se moment j attend qu il fonctionne !  
J ai vraiment peur qu il ne fonctionne pas sa fait 2 jours que j attend ...

S'il vous plaît répondait moi ...


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2008)

Idem, même bourde... :hein:
Après avoir séché quelques jours, la pomme apparait quand je le mets sur le dock. Il ne monte pas mais j'ai pu le restaurer. Mais la batterie ne semble pas se charger et ni la molette ni le bouton ne réagissent.
J'vais encore attendre un peu voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## ced68 (26 Août 2008)

milou008 a dit:


> voilà moi aussi j ai un gros probleme !
> C etait un mercredi en rentrant de l equitation ma mere m avait poser mon pantalon dans ma chambre et en voulant le ranger j ai decouvert que j avait laisser mon IPOD rose nano dans la poche de mon pantalon et mon pantalon et passer a la machine !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu peux aller faire un tour sur cet article de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131509/pour-ne-plus-faire-de-fautes-d-orthographe 
ça fera du bien à tout le monde qui te lira la prochaine fois


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux aller faire un tour sur cet article de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131509/pour-ne-plus-faire-de-fautes-d-orthographe
> ça fera du bien à tout le monde qui te lira la prochaine fois



C'est une horreur de lire ça...
J'ai été, à certains moments, complètement déconnecté...on ne comprend que la "substantifique moëlle".


Au fait pour les iPod; d'où l'intérêt d'un Touch ou d'un iPhone, bien plus dur à oublier...


----------



## ced68 (26 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait pour les iPod; d'où l'intérêt d'un Touch ou d'un iPhone, bien plus dur à oublier...


Ouais mais je me vois très mal courir avec mon iPhone en poche... L'utilisation n'est clairement pas la même...


----------



## fandipod (27 Août 2008)

La garantie ne marchera pas pour un ipod passé à la machine!


----------



## hotblood (28 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait pour les iPod; d'où l'intérêt d'un Touch ou d'un iPhone, bien plus dur à oublier...



Remarque, après une soirée "bien arrosée", j'en connais qui mettraient leur gosse dans la machine.


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2008)

lumai a dit:


> Idem, même bourde... :hein:
> Après avoir séché quelques jours, la pomme apparait quand je le mets sur le dock. Il ne monte pas mais j'ai pu le restaurer. Mais la batterie ne semble pas se charger et ni la molette ni le bouton ne réagissent.
> J'vais encore attendre un peu voir ce que ça donne...



Après quelques jours de séchage supplémentaires et une bonne charge sur le secteur, voilà mon nano tout ressuscité ! :love::love::love:
Tout marche parfaitement bien et il ne garde que quelques traces de poussières sous l'écran.
C'est que c'est solide c'est petites bêtes ! :love:


----------



## Ayandril (3 Décembre 2008)

lumai a dit:


> Après quelques jours de séchage supplémentaires et une bonne charge sur le secteur, voilà mon nano tout ressuscité ! :love::love::love:
> Tout marche parfaitement bien et il ne garde que quelques traces de poussières sous l'écran.
> C'est que c'est solide c'est petites bêtes ! :love:



Qu'as tu fais exactement ? 
Pour ma part il a fait machine à laver plus sèche linge en entier
Il ce passe a peut prêt la même chose , la pomme apparait une fois l'Ipod brancher 
la luminosité de l'écran reste très faible. iTunes le reconnais et lorsque je le déconnecte à partir de l'ordinateur mais le laisse brancher je peux naviguer autant que mes yeux me le permettent, et écouter presque normalement.
ça fait deux semaines que c'est comme ça // Très faible luminosité , et impossible de l'allumer dès qu'il n'est pas branché , que faire ?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Je tiens à signaler que sécher un appareil électronique avec un sèche cheveux peut endommager irrémédiablement le matériel.

Sinon, bon courage! Mis à part le faire réparer je en vois pas d'autres solutions :/

++


----------



## theodore751 (11 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,
un jour j'ai fais l'erreur de laisser mon ipod nano dans ma poche de pantalon et il est passer a la machine, le pensant foutu je vis m'en racheter un autre, est 6 mois plus tard je le vois dans un coin de ma chambre alors je le branche et magie il fonctionne
tout cela pour vous dire que de impeu patience est tout peut arriver


----------



## yohanne (12 Décembre 2008)

Je pense aussi que ton Ipod est définitivement. Pour d'autre qui se retrouverai dans la même situation: il serait préférable de sécher le Ipod naturellement plutôt d'accéléré le sechage avec un sèche cheveux ou un radiateur.


----------



## Luxàrya (12 Décembre 2008)

Hum, si il est définitivement mort,
C'est peut-être tricher, mais tu n'es pas obligé de leur dire qu'il est passé à la machine et faire fonctionner la garantie !

(comme quoi peut-être bien que les premiers nano sont plus résistant,
Le mien est passé à l'eau savonneuse et il a rien, ok c'est pas pareil !)

Mon avis le sèche cheveux c'était une mauvaise idée...
Mais bonne chance avec ton iPod =)


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> Hum, si il est définitivement mort,
> C'est peut-être tricher, mais tu n'es pas obligé de leur dire qu'il est passé à la machine et faire fonctionner la garantie !



il y a un témoins d'humidité dans la prise casques de tout les ipods et iphone sortie depuis plus d'un an


----------



## Luxàrya (13 Décembre 2008)

Parce que tu crois qu'ils vont contrôler forcément à chaque fois ?
Je pense pas, mais bon après x)


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> Parce que tu crois qu'ils vont contrôler forcément à chaque fois ?
> Je pense pas, mais bon après x)



oui, sinon il font mal leurs boulot


----------



## Gwen (17 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> Parce que tu crois qu'ils vont contrôler forcément à chaque fois ?
> Je pense pas, mais bon après x)



C'est même le premier truc qui est contrôlé car cela fait gagner beaucoup de temps vu que c'est visible sans démontage.


----------



## Ayandril (31 Décembre 2008)

Le témoin dans le jack  , il est sur les parois , ou tout au fond ? sensé être de quelle couleur à l'origine et devenir de quelle couleur ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2008)

au fond, blanc a l'origine, rouge dès qu'il prend l'eau


----------



## JeNePeuxPasMePasserDIpod (24 Mai 2009)

theodore751 a dit:


> bonjour,
> un jour j'ai fais l'erreur de laisser mon ipod nano dans ma poche de pantalon et il est passer a la machine, le pensant foutu je vis m'en racheter un autre, est 6 mois plus tard je le vois dans un coin de ma chambre alors je le branche et magie il fonctionne
> tout cela pour vous dire que de impeu patience est tout peut arriver


 

De la patience ... ?! Mais 6 MOIS ?? C'est horrible ... 

Je vais en cours avec, je prends le bus avec, je passe le temps avec... Bref je l'ai toujours sur moi ( c'est ça le problème... !! Si seulement je l'avais pas laisser dans ma poche de jeans). 

Bref, je me suis rendu compte hier qui avais passé une machine à laver. Le pire c'est que JE l'ai accroché dehors pour qu'il seche et j'ai MEME pas était foutue de le voir... Je me hais parfois !!  

Quand je le branche à mon ordi, il le reconnait. Il fait 2 bips à intervales réguliers et parfois j'entend le son normal quand j'appuie sur les touches ... 


Y-a t-il une chance que je puisse prendre le bus encore en écoutant mon ipod ?

Le pire c'est que je l'ai acheté sur Internet ( Apple Store )et donc pas de garantie !

 Je vais le laissé brancher une ou deux journées. On vera !

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2009)

Acheté sur le net pu en boutique, la garantie est la même. Mais la, passé dans l'eau, la garantie saute.

Le mieux est de le laisser sécher sans le brusqué par une trop forte chaleur genre sèche cheveux ou autre radiateur.

Ensuite, d'ici quelques jours, moins d'une semaine, cela devrait remarcher...ou non. A mon avis, en moins de 7 jours tu es fixé.

Par contre, le mauvais point est de l('avoir branché a l'ordinateur et donc peut être créer un court circuit si il n'était pas bien sec  à l'intérieur.

C'est quel iPod?


----------

